# Bookshelf / Standmount Speaker Decisions



## aamefford

I am building a speaker rig after many (many) years of absence from a good rig.  My source / preamp / amp will be a Peachtree Nova streaming from a mac mini and/or an airport express, a DVD player (lowish end) via digital coax, and a DIYMod via analog input.
   
  The contenders so far:
   
  ERA Design 5 (not the LCR's) as mains:
  I like the sound a lot.  Nice detail without being bright, a laid back, warmish sound, good bass response from a smallish speaker.  Not that great with rock, and relatively power hungry.  Roughly $800ish new.
   
  Paradigm Studio 10 V5's - I like them.  More detailed than the ERA's, upper end seemed a little drier.  Seemed they might be more fatiguing.  Seemed a bit less engaging.  Bass response did not seem to go as low as the ERA's.  They did seem a bit more detailed, and possibly less colored.
   
  Paradigm Studio 20 v4's.  I haven't heard them, but I'm thinking they might be more of the good parts of the studio 10 v5's.  Nice used price.
   
  Budget:  ~$1000.00 or less, new or used.
   
  Standmount / bookshelf much preferred, floorstanders considered.
   
  No Sub for now.
   
  Music:
  Acoustic
  Prog rock
  classical
  Bluegrass (sometimes)
  Female vocals
  Male vocals
  Jazz
  Blues
  Reggae
   
  Headphone rig - Denon D7000's (love the sound) Cambridge Audio Dac Magic, MisterX Dynalo.
   
  Given the above, are there any other usual suspects I should be considering?


----------



## oldskoolboarder

I liked the Paradigm sound.  Someone suggested Axiom for a 'similar' sound and I ended up w/ an HT system based around the M22's. 
   
  I also have a pair of Von Schwiekert VR1's that I use for my tubed stereo system.  LOVE them and they are pretty power efficient.  I also like the Monitor Audio GR10's.


----------



## Lenni

aamefford,
   
  the new Paradigm S1 v3 (G-PAL gold-plated, pure-aluminum) are just $200 over your budget.
   
  Give yourself (and your ears) a favour find a dealer that has a demo, and go listen to them before spending that $1k on anything else


----------



## Shike

If you're not totally adverse to floor standing speakers I'd consider demoing some Magnepan speakers if you can.  For $1000 you could get some MMG's (or a higher model used) and a really nice amp to power them.


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





lenni said:


> aamefford,
> 
> the new Paradigm S1 v3 (G-PAL gold-plated, pure-aluminum) are just $200 over your budget.
> 
> Give yourself (and your ears) a favour find a dealer that has a demo, and go listen to them before spending that $1k on anything else


 
  Well now, don't those look interesting?  And perhaps a sub?  Or not?


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





lenni said:


> aamefford,
> 
> the new Paradigm S1 v3 (G-PAL gold-plated, pure-aluminum) are just $200 over your budget.
> 
> Give yourself (and your ears) a favour find a dealer that has a demo, and go listen to them before spending that $1k on anything else


 

 I had to chime into my own thread again - I just re-read the part about "just $200 over your budget."  I swear - do we all make/justify decisions this way????


----------



## 9pintube

Many choices out there,,,,,,If your not sure what you want or what your dollars can buy you go listen......Also check audiogon.......But  what Shike said is true about the maggies, if you have the amp for them to really kick ass........great value for your dollars..........


----------



## sonq

If you listen primarily to vocals and acoustic materials and hardly any heavy rock, do try the Harbeth range as they are legendary for their realistic midrange. Good resale value as they take years to change model and have a cult following.
   
  Their latest is the revamped P3:
  http://www.harbeth.co.uk/uk/index.php?section=products&page=p3esr&model=P3ESR


----------



## Lenni

ok let me convince ...  I mean, elaborate a little further.
   
  I've audition the Studio 10v5, and owned the Studio 60v5 for awhile. both are amazing speakers. I found the 60's very powerful - I couldn't bring myself go past the 12 o'clock on the amp without feeling I was damaging the apartment structure. not speakers to be played at low volume - it's like owning a Ferrari and only using it in city traffic at 15mph. I would've loved to keep them if I had the place and space for them. I also enjoyed listening to the 10's - didn't have the low end of the 60's (obviously), and weren't quite as smooth, but SQ wise were pretty much on the same level.
   
  to me the S1v3's are on another level. I'm not gonna go into details about what or why they are. what I'm saying give them a listen before making any decisions - $200 here could make the difference between high-end audio or not. I'm really, really enjoying mine, and I haven't heard their full potential yet. I'd never thought I'd afford speakers that would compete with headphones SQ - to me the S1's so far have surpassed every HP's I've heard/owned in every single aspect, by a long shot.
   
  they don't have the same bass impact of the 60's, but personally I find it quite adequate to my taste. still a sub could be beneficial- but it's the last of my priorities.
   
   
  having said that, I must add that I've got a big improvement when first: I upgraded the cables, and second: even more so the amp. if you're gonna audition them I'd say bring the Peachtree Nova along and try it with both the S1's and Studio 10's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote:  





> I had to chime into my own thread again - I just re-read the part about "just $200 over your budget."  I swear - do we all make/justify decisions this way????


----------



## Get_Zwole

Look into Ascend Acoustics a little, they are awesome for the price been running mine for years and still love them. Ascendacoustics.com


----------



## GouldPhoto

I'll throw in my 2 cents. After listening to Paradigm Studio 20, PSB Image B, Totem Rainmaker and Rega R1 bookshelf speakers, I ended up with a pair of Totem Rainmakers for my desktop speaker rig. I am using them nearfield and they sound wonderful. I also tried them out in a larger room which they handled very well. Decent bass response, very fluid mids/highs. They are currently placed further apart which really opened up the soundstage and depth.
   
http://www.stereophile.com/budgetcomponents/1104totem/
http://www.totemacoustic.com/products/compact/rainmaker/


----------



## Jon L

I highly recommend bookshelf speakers from SP Technology and Amphion.  They both use tweeter waveguides to extend the tweeter's low-range extension and control directivity.
   
  <a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://img217.imageshack.us/i/timepiece.jpg/'><img src='http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/1180/timepiece.jpg' border='0'/></a>
   
  <a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://img442.imageshack.us/i/prio5102.jpg/'><img src='http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9889/prio5102.jpg' border='0'/></a>


----------



## Jon L

Aarrg.  HATE this new HTML-only Head-Fi.  Anybody know why those embedded HTML links did not embed pics?


----------



## Lenni

@GouldPhoto: did you make the stands yourself? nice placement. 
   
  @Jon L: if I'm not mistaken both of those recommended speakers are nearly $3k! OP required budget = $1000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  my basic html guess why the links didn't embed pics is because they're not the same. I mean they don't point at the same page. just a guess
   
  time to refresh on that HTML skill. pretty cool


----------



## GouldPhoto

Yes, with my basic DIY skill set and a few blocks of wood, some felt, and silicone pads from Michaels craft store. Total cost about $14.
  
  Quote: 





lenni said:


> @GouldPhoto: did you make the stands yourself? nice placement.


----------



## aamefford

Thank you all!  I just "found" my post again - I'm still struggling with navigation here on the new site.  Change.  I'm not sure that's good...
   
  Anyway, I have demoed the Paradigm studio 10's and the SE-1's along side the ERA D5's.  I found the Paradigms to be great, and have a very revealing sound.  I found them to be a bit dry on top.
   
  I found the ERA's to be a nicer, warm, organic sound with acoustic material, but not that great with rock.
   
  I will do my best to find the S1's to audition.
   
  I am also cruising Audiogon, so recommendations of things outside my price range that might fall into it used are appreciated.
   
  I have found and am interested in the Paradigm Studio 20's as well.  In my range used.  I have also found the Monitor Audio RS6's which seem interesting - a small, well reviewed floor stander.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Hey Aameford, if you happen to visit the bay area sometime, theres a Paradigm dealer there in San Jose who has the Studio 10, Studio 20 and Signature series speakers all connected and you can A/B all you want. The only thing I found strange was their choice of source which was a Sony Bluray disc player, but otherwise, the setup is pretty good and you can take your own disc and listen all you want.
   
  I personally didnt find the Signature series to do anything significantly better than the Studio other than treble, the high end just has a bit more in the Signature series, but this might end up sounding a bit bright for some rock and metal music. But otherwise they are really good. My personaly opinion is that you pay more for the title and finish rather than much improved sound, but thats just my 2 cents.
   
  To me, best bang for buck is the Studio 10. If you have the money the Studio 20 definitely sounds fuller, but this in all honesty is only when you directly compare the two. Both of them can definitely use a sub, but this again depends on your musical tastes and how much bass you prefer. They have Paradigm subs there as well. Just look under dealer list in the Paradigm website and you'll find the place.


----------



## Tiltman

I am using the Era D4s with my idecco.  It sounds great!!!!!  My music list is similar to yours so i would definitely recommend the Era D4s.  These speakers were highly recommended to me from a Hi-fi dealer in my local area. I don't regret getting these speakers one bit.


----------



## aamefford

I think I'll just start auditioning things, and keep cruising Auidiogon. I'll just pounce when a good deal comes up. I am hoping to continue to hear recommendations via this thread as well.


----------



## Lenni

PSB Synchrony Two B Cherry


----------



## techenvy

Quote: 





lenni said:


> aamefford,
> 
> the new Paradigm S1 v3 (G-PAL gold-plated, pure-aluminum) are just $200 over your budget.
> 
> Give yourself (and your ears) a favour find a dealer that has a demo, and go listen to them before spending that $1k on anything else


 

 do the paradigm punch hard or are they more geared toward their high end?
   
  thanks


----------



## techenvy

Quote: 





gouldphoto said:


> I'll throw in my 2 cents. After listening to Paradigm Studio 20, PSB Image B, Totem Rainmaker and Rega R1 bookshelf speakers, I ended up with a pair of Totem Rainmakers for my desktop speaker rig. I am using them nearfield and they sound wonderful. I also tried them out in a larger room which they handled very well. Decent bass response, very fluid mids/highs. They are currently placed further apart which really opened up the soundstage and depth.
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/budgetcomponents/1104totem/
> http://www.totemacoustic.com/products/compact/rainmaker/


 

 nice setup
   
   which one of those tested above did you find had the most punch and hopefully didnt compromise the highs?
   
  thanks


----------



## aamefford

Well, I've found a number of objects of curiosity lately.  A nice pair of used Canton floor standers, and most recently, NHT Classic 3's.  I haven't heard them yet, but it turns out they are made, or at least headquartered, about 20 miles from me down in Benicia, CA.  I think I will check them out as well.  Highly regarded By Stereophile, for whatever that is worth, and quite affordable.


----------



## MuuMuu

I got a pair of MBS-01 speakers from SVS, 799+65 shipping.  To me they sound a lot like Sennheiser HD650s, except that you don't have to wear them.  I love my HD650s so I couldn't be happier.  Might be worth trying out if their sound signature is your cup of tea.


----------



## wgb113

I used to love my NHT SuperOne speakers but they've been bought and sold a few times and I'm not sure how the current line sounds in comparison.  I also had a pair of B&W 601's that were enjoyable as well as monitor speakers by Vienna Acoustics and Paradigm (20v4).  
   
  When putting together my latest system I wanted to go back to that detailed, balanced NHT sound.  I read several reviews of the Quad 12L and 11L and it seemed they might combine what I liked about the Paradigms, NHTs, and B&Ws.  I went with the 12L Active and have been delighted.  The non-active versions can be had on AudioGon for @ $500.
   
  Bill


----------



## ddoingwell

I have the Quad 12L passive speakers and love them so much I bought two sets. Speakers, probably even a bit more than headphones are a completely subjective choice. So many more things affect the sound and your reaction to the music. Your room, speaker placement, components, source, bit-rate on files ect., but everyone knows all this: yes? No? Front ported speakers are better for corner/wall placement (look at B&W 685s) but rear ports are best when stand mounted away from walls. My opinion ONLY. It's all subjective. Are you concerned about the look? I LOVE that desktop rig pictured above cuz as an old studio hack from way back, I like that open face clean look however my wife wants covers on the cabinets. How about climate? I live in the Tropics so buying a Kevlar cone speaker was a consideration over light-weight esoteric paper cones. Speaker sensitivity is important to consider when matching with an amp. My Quads are piggies and need lots of amperage; the bloke above who has the Axiom M22s wouldn't have that problem and those speakers can be happily driven by a T-amp or low powered tube amp. This is a study fools like me have invested lives, fortunes, marriages in and still want to try the next thing. Here however are some more choices to confuse you:
   
  http://reviews.audioreview.com/blog/editor%E2%80%99s-choice-best-bookshelf-speakers-under-1000/
   
  And read up on AudioReview.com. Those bits are written by other hi-fi tragics. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## VALIENTE

For $1000, I recommend the ff. bookshelves best bang for money earned:
  1. PSB Imagine B = $1000
  2. Renaissance Audio MLP-403.5 = $1090
  3. Eminent Technology LFT-16 = $950
  4. Triangle Esprit Comete Ex = $1295
  5. Focal Chorus 807V = $1095
   
  P.S. This is based on Stereophile April 2010 issue. Recommended Components.
  Any speaker you chose above may give you audiophile nirvana at a budget price.
   
  If you want more, I highly recommend Revel Concerta F12 = $1498. Simply the best. However, these are floorstanding speakers at the best audiophile level.


----------



## anetode

X2 on the PSB Imagines. Paul Barton & Paradigm designs both come from Canada's NRC work on speakers, they're some of the best bang-for-the-buck speakers.


----------



## techenvy

i really am considering the image b6--
  http://www.psbspeakers.com/products/Image-Series/Image-B6-Bookshelf
   
  but i also like the nht----
  http://www.nhthifi.com/Three?sc=12&category=3772
  but although the design looks cool,, it just looks like it may be a bit too  bright?
   
  am also considering the definitive technology studio monitor 450---
  http://www.definitivetech.com/products/products.aspx?path=Speakers%20By%20Series|Studio%20Monitor%20Series&productid=StudioMonitor%20450
   
  and the b&w 685
  http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/display.aspx?infid=2301&sc=hf
   
  and aperion intimus 6b---
  http://www.aperionaudio.com/product/Intimus-6B-Bookshelf-Speaker,111,19,257.aspx
   
  but it may come down to the sierra 1---
  http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/SRM1/srm1specs.html
   
  vs the PSB image b6 which im favoring at the moment, just hope they have enough punch.
   
  anyone have any experience with any of these fine speakers? your knowledge is valuable,  thanks.


----------



## Shike

The newer NHT and 6 series from B&W were both a little too bright for my liking.
   
  I like the Focal suggestion made earlier by VALIENTE, would also consider adding Epos or vintage NHT (non-metal dome) to the list.  Maybe Wharfedale or Usher would be worth considering too.
   
  Don't mind the sound of Definitive, but they don't seem to provide as good a bang for the buck IMO.
   
  Don't have experience with PSB, Aperion, or Ascend though.


----------



## aamefford

I will be auditioning two or three different speakers from Fritzspeakers.com in my home in a couple of weeks, unless I get itchy and buy something from audiogon.
   
  Koven here on head-fi is one of many who recommend Fritz.  He advertises on Audiogon, has for years.  He has a few fery favorable reviews out there as well.
   
  We have spoken a couple of times, and he is a really nice guy who breathes speakers...
   
  I am really looking forward to the audition.  Fritz will actually come over and set them up in my room, on my Peachtree Nova, and we'll check them out.  Two or three weeks later, I get my speakers, if we decide to work together further.


----------



## Lenni

have you demo'd the Paradigm's S1? if not I still think you ought to hear them for yourself. I don't think the name is what you pay for at all - the Studio series is good - the Signature series is a clear step up.


----------



## aamefford

I've auditioned the SE1 and the S10, but not the S1 yet.  My feeling at the time was that I liked the ERA house sound just a bit better, more laid back for the ERA vs. a bit more forward and bright on the Paradigms.  The description of the Fritz speakers that I have heard make them seem more in the ERA vane, and with truly high end drivers - scanspeak 6.5" mid/bas and scanspeak 9300 tweeter - $1000 retail just for the drivers!  I will get to the S1's next.  There is always the off chance that I'll just find a deal on audiogon that I can't pass up, and take a chance.


----------



## ipm

I am kind of looking around as well for a similar product.
   
  No one seems to mention Tannoy much.  Any reason, price aside?


----------



## aamefford

OK, I heard the Paradigm Signature S1 yesterday.  Now I get it - it is a truly lovely sounding speaker.  I also heard B&W 686 (standmount), 683, 684 (Floor Standing) which were all great, but a bit compressed to my ears.  In the same room, I heard theParadigm Studio 20 and monitor 7's.  The studio 20 was pretty niice, but that same slightly dry and brittle top end.
   
  Next room, I heard the Paradigm Signature S1, retail at $2K, or twice my budget, the Signature S2 at $3K.  Both were wonderful speakers.  If I could find the S2 at a good used price, I'd probably do that.  I'm pretty sure I'd be looking for a subwoofer eventually with the S1, which raises the price significantly.
   
  I also heard the B&W CM1 (Standmount) and CM7 (Floorstanding).  I really liked both a whole bunch!  The CM7 is at least 90% of the S1 at half or less the cost.  The CM7 is much more lush and full than either, and delivers the subwoofer range acceptably well.  I am strongly considering the CM7 or CM1.  CM1 would eventualy require a subwoofer also.
   
  I also heard the Vienna Accoustics Hadyn, Mozart and Bach at Best Buy.  The Hadyn was the standout to me.  Both floor standers were a bit compressed or boxy sounding to me.  I also heard a couple of unremembered Definitive Technology and Martin Logan speakers that were not my cup of tea.
   
  Fritz (Fritzspeakers.com) is supposed to come over this week or next.  I am considering getting a demo pair of the CM7's to have available in the audition mix.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

CM1 pushed even reasonably hard seems to bottom out and have major port noise issues, I cant imagine using CM1 without a high pass crossover, definitely not any good for 2 channel music IMO
   
  CM7 was indeed quite remarkable, but a bit pricey IMO. I wouldve done CM7 if I had the room for another floorstander but I didnt.
   
  I found the other B&W's to sound just like you said, slightly compressed. Have you heard the Sonus Faber Toy? Agreed they are probably not going to make do without a sub, but they are quite remarkable for their size, and I believe they are on clearance in many stores right now since SF is changing the outer material.
   
  I recently fell in love with the new Martin Logan Motion 4 speakers, that paired with an 8 inch sub sounds fantastic IMO, I compared it to Monitor audio BR2 and RX6 and both of them didnt stand a chance IMO except maybe for bass extension. The Motion 10 floorstanders have some weird bass issues, the 4 is really where its at and its incredible value for 500$ that it sells for, do try them out if you are still auditioning stuff.


----------



## aamefford

Funny!  The ML Motion 2 or 4 are the ones I termed "unremembered."  I recal them being too bright for my taste.
   
  On the headphone front, I've really settled in with the D7000 / DacMagic / Dynalo combo for the long haul.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Motion 4's really change character at home. Trust me, I left with the RX6 cos I told my wife the exact same thing after I auditioned RX6 and Motion 4, I said they are too bright. But then the guy in the store said why dont you try both at home and bring back the one you dont like. What a world of difference. Granted I have a smaller room, but on speaker stands, smaller room, with a sub, these were quite a bit better. I honestly would get the Paradigm Signature if I had the room and money, no doubt about it, but to me the M4's really surprised the heck out of me. Ofcourse, personal preference plays a huge role as well in terms of "what sounds good" but just my 2 cents.


----------



## aamefford

I spoke to Fritz again yesterday.  All things being equal, if I can afford it, and I like the sound, I'd like to buy speakers from him - he is just plain a great guy to talk to.  He also seems to hate metal dome tweeters...
   
  Fritz and I will get together next week.


----------



## Shike

Quote:


aamefford said:


> He also seems to hate metal dome tweeters...


 
 Lot's of people do - they get a bad rep because some manufactures do a really poor job of implementing or designing them.  For example Focal uses metal domes and they sound spectacular - for dynamic speakers of course.


----------



## aamefford

Well, I have a pair of Fritz' Grove Tower's in my family room, hooked up to the Peachtree Nova.  They are on extended loan.  I like them, so far.  My lovely wife tolerates them, which is about all I'll get...
   
  They do not seem to roll off on the highs as the Carbon 7's are reported to do.  Fritz sold his demo pair of Carbon 7's before I got to hear them.  He'll make me a great deal on the demo Grove Towers, roughly $1250 or so, vs $1650 or so for new.  A few dings, not the exact color, and the baffle has had a couple of sets of drivers in there, so not a retail perfect pair, but fine, and sound great.
   
  The sound:
  They have a silk dome 1" tweeter from Morel, and a Dynaudio clone mid-woofer with a cast frame.  The high end is quite detailed, not overly bright.  Quite airy.  The mids are lush, and the bass extends down to 31.5 hz strongly, and loses quite a bit at 25 hz, virtually silent at 20 hz, other than port noise.  In actual music listening, in my room, imaging is good, but they don't "disapear." I think it is more of a room issue.  I really wish I'd gotten to hear the Carbon 7's as a test of imaging.  The Groves have lots of punch and impact in bass and mids.  This after my first listen.  I'll have more impressions later.  So far, possible keepers, but not sure yet.  Something from Fritz very probably will be the keepers.  His voicing is spot on for me, has craftsmanship is excellent, even on the demos, and he uses silk dome tweeters, which I like.  The only metal dome tweeters I've heard so far (not that many) that I think I could live with long term are in the Paradigm Signature S1's and S2's, and to a lesser extent, the B&W CM series.  Everything else that has caught my ear has silk domes.  That's it for now...


----------



## mrarroyo

Glad you are liking the Fritz speakers, how about some pictures!


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Glad you are liking the Fritz speakers, how about some pictures!


 

 I'll work on that this weekend.  Even for his demos / design mules, they are quite lovely in a medium dark redish mahogany stained real wood venier.  I'm liking them more, and he has offered to split a pair of outriggers with me.  He is really making this an attractive deal.  I plan to go down to Best Buy tonight, and listen to the Vienna Acoustics Beethovens and Haydn's again, as they were the most local ot me viable competetion.  I'm really toying with bringing a pair of Hadyn's home for the day with Best Buy's 7 day return policy, though I don't feel quite right test driving that way.


----------



## Lenni

or you could take the Grove Tower's down to BB, or anywhere else you auditioned a pair you're considering buying. either way I wouldn't overlook this option if I were you.
  it seems to me they didn't exactly blow you away. it wasn't a case of "yes, love them!". you like them, but you're not sure. could be an indication of not keepers?
  thanks for the update


----------



## aamefford

Here's some photos.  Fritz' speakers usually use magnetic grill attachment with the magnets under the veneer.  These have the usual pegs, a nod to my 5 year old pistol of a daughter!
   
  Finish is a hand rubbed medium dark mahogany.  They've been around a bit, but look great from about 5 or 6 feet away.  Come to think of it, so have I, and so do I...
   
  I've experimented with position a bit more, and with another pair of speakers in the room.  The room and placement is the imaging issue, I believe.  The speakers themselves are great.  The drivers are Morel silk domes, I think the MDT 32S, and I believe Dynavox LW6004, though I'm not sure yet.
   
  Rear ported, single binding posts, bass down to 31.5 hz, then pretty much goes away - a bit of volume at 25 hz, and a weeze at 20 hz.
   
   

   
   

   

   
  Apologies for the photo quality - iPhone pics...


----------



## mckinetic

If you like consider the Genelec line, I use the 8020's. They are built like tanks and have a very high pedigree. Love them, and though they are smallish there bass is VERY good. Check em out.


----------



## mckinetic

Have you considered the Maggies? To my ears the soundstage, etc, is way, way, more impressive than you'd expect for their price.
  Even the bottom of the line is amazing


----------



## 3X0

The Fritz speakers are great. I was only truly impressed by their models with the Scanspeak woofer and tweeter, though.
   
  Ascend Sierra-1's are fantastic for sub-$1k and get rave reviews at this price range. A pair of Onix Reference 1 MKIIs also perform on the same level as the Sierra-1 and a little above the Studio 20 (IMHO) but cost less than half the money (used). In particular the Reference 1s are a little brighter than the Sierra-1s, more forward, and perhaps more detailed. You could then put the saved money into a nice sealed subwoofer. A sub would REALLY help acoustic and classical IMHO.
   
   
  If you're pleased with the Fritz speakers I'd recommend making the jump to their Scanspeak units. They should completely satisfy you and leave you with no desire to upgrade for many decades.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

JAZZ man JAZZ! Sub kills for some nifty double bass, Ray Brown FTW
  
  Quote: 





3x0 said:


> A sub would REALLY help acoustic and classical IMHO.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

I just bought some ATC SCM11's as an upgrade from B&W 602 S3's.
   
  I highly recommend them. They destroy the 602's in every single way.


----------



## aamefford

I've decided to keep these.  They sound really great, as good as my current room set-up will allow.  Not lost on me is the fact that they are demos, and not pristine - a plus at the moment.  The price reflects the condition, and I don't have to worry about the first scratch - a plus with a 5 year old in the house!  For those interested, here are the drivers:
   
  Mid-Bass
  http://www.lyeco.com.tw/specs/dynavox/LW6004PMR.htm
   
  and
   
  Tweeters
  http://www.morelhifi.com/products/pdf/mdt%2032s.pdf
   
  Crossover is a first order series crossover designed and voiced by Fritz.
   
  A second plus is that the cabinet volume, or at least the width and depth, are the same as the Carbon 7's.  I can likely upgrade to the ScanSpeak drivers later if I desire, with some help on the crossover from Fritz, and have a fine set of drivers for a DIY project in the future.


----------



## twylight

I had Salk Signature sound build me some custom CAOB1 (something like that) I use in nearfield...totally awesome and put my HT speakers to shame...google it


----------



## Lenni

congratz on your new speakers, if they sound as good as they look they're sure winners. also the fact that the drivers can be upgraded seems like a great deal.


----------



## techenvy

anyone like definitive?meh??  aperion or ascend? or have any suggestions for a punchy detailed bookshelf?  dyn,


----------



## techenvy

Quote: 





aamefford said:


> Here's some photos.  Fritz' speakers usually use magnetic grill attachment with the magnets under the veneer.  These have the usual pegs, a nod to my 5 year old pistol of a daughter!
> 
> Finish is a hand rubbed medium dark mahogany.  They've been around a bit, but look great from about 5 or 6 feet away.  Come to think of it, so have I, and so do I...
> 
> ...


 

 man i bet those punch
   
  congrats


----------

